# Got a Can Sealer



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've wanted one a these fer a long time. Either the price were to high er parts was missin an ain't no way I could justify buyin a new one!

Momma an I went ta the big city last weekend an did some Christmas shoppin. I went ta the surplus store an found a few goodies ta bring home. We stopped at a consignment store an in their clearance section I found a Burpee #2 can sealer, complete! They had $75 on it, which were still to much fer my cheap blood, but bein in the clearance section I asked the gal what the price would be. 80% off! I bought it fer $15!!!!!

I know cans er more expensive then cannin jars, but there just be times the tin can be what a feller really needs. Gonna get some cans ordered up next. Even ifin I don't decide to keep it, I can resell it. The tag were still on the box from the previous owner. They paid $175 on ebay plus $35 shippin! More en likely it got a permanent home.

Here be a pic, not the best, got a new camera an still learnin the thin:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Great find! Cans cost more but it would be nice at times to not have to mess with jars. (Mainly those times we give something away with little hope of the jar being returned or when we are on the road and trying to travel light so we can discard the can after using it.)


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Canner*

Wow! For that price you could put it on the shelf and just look and admire it.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Great find. I think you can do a lot of "Cans" for what you saved and there are great advantages to cans. I always enjoy your posts. Keep us posted once you start using it.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I've wanted one a these fer a long time. Either the price were to high er parts was missin an ain't no way I could justify buyin a new one!
> 
> Momma an I went ta the big city last weekend an did some Christmas shoppin. I went ta the surplus store an found a few goodies ta bring home. We stopped at a consignment store an in their clearance section I found a Burpee #2 can sealer, complete! They had $75 on it, which were still to much fer my cheap blood, but bein in the clearance section I asked the gal what the price would be. 80% off! I bought it fer $15!!!!!
> 
> ...


If ya find a good deal on the cans please post. I also have one and would love to use it. Even though I probably would not put wet food in them to begin with I was thinking things that needed to stay dry.(ie) matches, ammo, stuff like that.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations!

I know they are not cheap. I have looked at them and cans. I have wondered how salmon and the like gets canned using cans. I think dry canning beans, etc. would be a great idea.

I have many jars, but if there were an explosion or earthquake or something that would cause jars to fall, it could be disasterous. Cans could be damaged, but I think they are much less fragile.

There are many videos on youtube showing people canning with cans.

Best wishes!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got my instructions in the mail taday. Sure do make more sense now!

So, mount it up ta the table an sealed my first tin can! (I got bout 10 cans with it). It were awesome!

After the first a the year gonna get some cans ordered. Best deal I found so fer be 196 cans with lids. About a $1.13 per can. Taint cheap, but ain't outrageous neither. Some thins just gonna do better in a tin can. These be the enamel lined cans to, so be food safe. Place be called House of Cans. http://www.houseofcans.com/white-enamel-inside-finish-dia.-7/16-9/16-p-1847-l-en.html

Just totally neat ta seal up yer own tin cans!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Pictures, or it didn't happen.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome find for a sweet deal! :beercheer:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Look forward to more updates!


----------

